# [wg]ammu deprecated in portage tree

## Gh0str1d3r

Hi,

the current newest version of gammu in portage is 1.27.0, wammu is 0.32.1. This is really old. Does anyone know if there are newer ebuilds in some overlay, and if yes, in which one?

----------

## BradN

I believe the herd for this is mobile-phone@gentoo.org - I'm not sure of the proper procedure to ask about things like this, but you could probably either file bug reports to get those versions bumped (likely taken more seriously if you actually submit an ebuild for it) or maybe just email that address.

----------

## cach0rr0

normally a good procedure is to search bugs.gentoo.org for the package and see if anything has changed recently

i do not see anything recent except for a brand new bug by Flameeyes - https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318145

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

I already searched this page and found nothing except for an info post stating that there is a new version of wammu.

And I would not call this brand new  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Opened: 2010-05-02 11:36 

 

----------

